# Quote to PM?



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I know it disappeared for a while, but some folks I know have it back. Is it supposed to be working across the board? If so, I'm not seeing it using FireFox 22 on my Win 7 desktop, or using Safari on my iPad.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It is back for me... I'm running Firefox beta 23, but I don't think that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Just ascertained it works on Safari, onna Mac, natch! :eek2: :righton:


----------



## Gary Toma (Mar 23, 2006)

As long as you are a DBSTalk Club member, 'Quote into PM' should always be there at the bottom of the post, between "Report" and "MultiQuote".

But ...... "Quote into PM" is not there if it is YOUR post you are looking at.

Might that be the problem?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

I am a DBSTalk Club Member, but no Quote to PM option, as you can see below. I even deleted all my cookies and restarted the browser. :scratchin


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> I am a DBSTalk Club Member, but no Quote to PM option, as you can see below. I even deleted all my cookies and restarted the browser. :scratchin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The answer is: Get a Mac, run Safari or Chrome.... 

Now, you can mark this as "Solved", and you may as well hit "like", too....

!rolling


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> The answer is: Get a Mac, run Safari or Chrome....
> 
> Now, you can mark this as "Solved", and you may as well hit "like", too....
> 
> !rolling


See the first post, re: Safari. 

I'm guessing it's a snafu with my account privileges.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steve said:


> See the first post, re: Safari.
> 
> I'm guessing it's a snafu with my account privileges.


Yes, well now in seriousness (and some compassion  ) the two Safaris are on different OSes.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

FWIW, I just logged in with IE 10. Still no "Quote 2 PM". Gonna d/l Chrome next.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Running Chrome now, under Windows 7. Still no "Q2PM" option.

So it's not the browser. :shrug:


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

As of about a minute ago, it should be back for everyone who has access to it (I believe it is limited to DBSTalk Club members). The issue was with a single skin. If you are using the Executive2_testing skin, it wasn't showing up. It was on the others. i recached the Executive2_testing skin/theme and it is now showing up there. you might need to refresh to see it.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, it's back. And did have that skin.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Yep, it's back. And did have that skin.


Ditto. Good detective work. Thx!


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

So sort of on the same subject - where is this "Best Answer" thing I have seen and someone else mentioned "Solved". Are those buttons you guys are seeing?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> So sort of on the same subject - where is this "Best Answer" thing I have seen and someone else mentioned "Solved". Are those buttons you guys are seeing?


In some forums we have the button/option to "Mark Solved"... Moderators generally always have the option... otherwise only the thread starter has it. Basically intended for threads/forums where a question is asked and answered to mark the best answer. Those of us seeing the button are still learning how/when to use it as sometimes the first answer isn't the best answer... so I usually wait a bit before I mark something to give the thread starter a chance to mark the answer that best fits the question posed.


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Supramom2000 said:


> So sort of on the same subject - where is this "Best Answer" thing I have seen and someone else mentioned "Solved". Are those buttons you guys are seeing?


Only the Topic starter or staff can mark a post best answer and thread becomes solved.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We have the opportunity to change the "solution" if a better answer comes along ... or remove the solved marking. It is generally active in "help" forums for thread starters and mods and in some other forums for mods only. I like it ... in the old software we'd have questions asked and answered and then the thread rambled on losing the answer. This way one can highlight a post as the answer and people see that quickly (and can still read the thread).


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Well, then, James' post above (18) could well be marked the solution to Q. 15!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We can only mark a post as solution for the thread .. not for individual posts within a thread.


----------

